#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Ik ben opzoek naar een oudere man

## Latifa_serghini

Mijn naam is latifa (moslim) ik ben 48 jaar oud van marokkaanse afkomst en ben op zoek naar een oudere man die zijn leven voort wilt zetten. Zelf ben ik nog nooit getrouwd geweest. Ik ben opzoek naar een oudere man 50 +.

----------


## Ahmed H

> Mijn naam is latifa (moslim) ik ben 48 jaar oud van marokkaanse afkomst en ben op zoek naar een oudere man die zijn leven voort wilt zetten. Zelf ben ik nog nooit getrouwd geweest. Ik ben opzoek naar een oudere man 50 +.


Hallo,
Ik ben een werkende man van 57 jaar oud.
Heb je interesse? reageer op mijn bericht,
Salam

----------


## filmhuis

ik ben 55 jaar en op zoek naar vrouw bel me 06 19474274

----------


## Mohamed51

Salam latifa ben Mohamed en zou je graag willen leren kennen ben 52 jaar oud

----------


## fir

Salam Latifa ik wil graag wat meer van jouw weten. Gr

----------


## Mohamed51

Salam latifa ben je nog op zoek ben 52 jaar oud

----------


## fir

> Mijn naam is latifa (moslim) ik ben 48 jaar oud van marokkaanse afkomst en ben op zoek naar een oudere man die zijn leven voort wilt zetten. Zelf ben ik nog nooit getrouwd geweest. Ik ben opzoek naar een oudere man 50 +.


Hallo latifa,
Ik wil graag meer over je weten , je hebt min interesse gewekt.
Mvg

----------


## Mohamed51

Salam ben jij een man

----------


## fir

Hallo

----------


## fir

Hoi alles goed

----------


## Mohamed51

> Hoi alles goed


Hamdoulillah en met u

----------

